# Reseal Heki Rooflight - What sealant?



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Our Heki Rooflight is leaking if we level the MH and it rains a lot. I think that I need to remove it and reseal.
There seems to be lots of different sealants with Sikaflex the most popular. My problem is which one is best? 221, 291, 512?

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

512 if you are going to seal around the outside of the existing.
Do not remove and refit using 512 or it will NEVER come out again EVER :lol:


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Techno.

I was thinking of removing to make sure there wasn't any damage. I don't think there will be as the normal position of the MH is very nose down and it doesn't leak in that position but I would like to be on the safe side. 

So I think a sealant that could, in the future, be removed (maybe with a bit of effort).

Any ideas?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Normally use a sealing adhesive tape for that type of job.
One of the traders will step in no doubt?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

stuff like this

Comes in different widths, best to get the closest size to avoid loads of trimming off

HUGE selection


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

That looks good. Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

SikaLastomer 710 is recommended where you may need to remove the unit again.
http://www.sika.com.au/cmi/pdfs/LASTOMER710TDS530.pdf


----------

